# new tools?



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*there ya go....*



loneframer said:


> Update: Pulled the trigger today, no more shovels for this cowboy.:clap:


How sweet it is....:thumbup: i have one with the tank treads....that machine is a beast... the only thing I don't like about it is the manuvering.... other than that... loves to eat the white stuff and puke it out all over the place..:laughing:

nice Rizz:thumbup:

B.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Talk about de ja vu, I bought one yesterday :thumbsup:

My neighbor had been doing my place for years. He up and sold his loader, so I had to get one.

Big snows for today predicted, so yesterday I went down to the local hardware and got the biggest one he had. 30" cut.

Used it today, it's great! I'm not shoveling that stuff anymore either. :no:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

katoman said:


> Talk about de ja vu, I bought one yesterday :thumbsup:
> 
> My neighbor had been doing my place for years. He up and sold his loader, so I had to get one.
> 
> ...


 Dang, 30" is big. Mine is 28" and weighs more than I do. I've been looking around and this one seems to be the most bang for the buck locally. We typically don't get a lot of snow, but the last couple years have been above average. Just thought I'd get ahead of the game this year.

On a side note, the salesman that sold this to me used to be one of the lumber salesman at a local yard. Now he's pushing power equipment at Sears.:sad:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

PrestigeR&D said:


> How sweet it is....:thumbup: i have one with the tank treads....that machine is a beast... the only thing I don't like about it is the manuvering.... other than that... loves to eat the white stuff and puke it out all over the place..:laughing:
> 
> nice Rizz:thumbup:
> 
> B.


 You need those treads up there in Buffalo. We don't get it like you do down here.:laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I been tempted to pick one up as well. Have to clear in laws and ours and It takes about 3 hours by hand on just her's. You watch I will leave it too late and try and get one the day it snows. Won't be able to find one anywhere. Same thing happened last year.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> I been tempted to pick one up as well. Have to clear in laws and ours and It takes about 3 hours by hand on just her's. You watch I will leave it too late and try and get one the day it snows. Won't be able to find one anywhere. Same thing happened last year.


 I was the one crying last year too.:laughing: Not this year though. Even if it doesn't snow, it's money well spent.:clap:

I live in an established neighborhood, with many seniors in the area. I should be able to pay for this with one good snowstorm.:thumbup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

loneframer said:


> I was the one crying last year too.:laughing: Not this year though. Even if it doesn't snow, it's money well spent.:clap:
> 
> I live in an established neighborhood, with many seniors in the area. I should be able to pay for this with one good snowstorm.:thumbup:


That's what I told the wife. Even if I only use it once in 10 years then it will have been well worth it. :thumbsup:


----------



## greengarden (Dec 19, 2008)

I put a list on the fridge for my family including the model #s. A driver, new compressor or a new truck.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I have tried putting tools on the Christmas list. Never works! I'm sure I'll get a Santa tie and some snowflake socks, though 

I tend to put away a few bennies to go buy myself something after the Christmas rush is over. Sometimes there are good deals to be had.


----------



## Bukoop (Nov 19, 2010)

I never thought of using a snowblower, only really use rocksalt...

EDIT: How much do snowblowers cost?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

loneframer said:


> I was the one crying last year too.:laughing: Not this year though. Even if it doesn't snow, it's money well spent.:clap:
> 
> I live in an established neighborhood, with many seniors in the area. I should be able to pay for this with one good snowstorm.:thumbup:



Picked me self one up today. Got a storm passing through here tommorow so it gave me an excuse. After reading some reviews i got the troy bilt 24" model with electric start and 6speed. Should be fine for the amount of snow we have here. Don't have the first clue about the things. Any advice on setting them up. I'm not sure what height the skids should be running at. I have them set so that the main wide scraper just floats above the surface about 1/16th.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Picked me self one up today. Got a storm passing through here tommorow so it gave me an excuse. After reading some reviews i got the troy bilt 24" model with electric start and 6speed. Should be fine for the amount of snow we have here. Don't have the first clue about the things. Any advice on setting them up. I'm note sure what height the skids should be running at. I have them set so that the main wide scraper just floats above the surface.


It depends on the surface to be cleaned. If you have a gravel driveway, you'll want to lower the skid plates (raise the scraper and auger) to prevent launching stones through yours or the neighbors windows.:laughing: Paved drives are fine. Just drop them low enough so that you're not damaging the shroud.

I'm hoping to get to use mine this year, just so I can make a video of the circus that's bound to insue. I never used one either.:laughing:

Mine's an MTD, who are manufacturers of Troy-Bilt, Cub Cadet and a few other name brands.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I got 2 new tools today, I can't divulge though.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I got 2 new tools today, I can't divulge though.


I wouldn't tell anyone about them anal beads either :thumbsup:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

loneframer said:


> If you have a gravel driveway, you'll want to lower the skid plates (raise the scraper and auger) to prevent launching stones through yours or the neighbors windows.:laughing:


Gravel or not, make sure you have some extra shear pins (or bolts the same size). You WILL need them sooner or later.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Gravel or not, make sure you have some extra shear pins (or bolts the same size). You WILL need them sooner or later.


 Mine came with 2 spares, but I'm gonna pick up a dozen or so more.:thumbsup: If we get hit like last year, I'm taking off work, so I can make some money.:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> I wouldn't tell anyone about them anal beads either :thumbsup:


wtf?:blink::laughing:


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

On the subject of tools that can make a person money, I have thought about a limb shredder, not the rinky dink ones you see at the local garden store, but the ones the tree guys use. 

No matter what direction this economy goes, there will always be bad weather, and a fella could make decent money clearing out limbs and such.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

loneframer said:


> It depends on the surface to be cleaned. If you have a gravel driveway, you'll want to lower the skid plates (raise the scraper and auger) to prevent launching stones through yours or the neighbors windows.:laughing: Paved drives are fine. Just drop them low enough so that you're not damaging the shroud.
> 
> I'm hoping to get to use mine this year, just so I can make a video of the circus that's bound to insue. I never used one either.:laughing:
> 
> Mine's an MTD, who are manufacturers of Troy-Bilt, Cub Cadet and a few other name brands.


We will have to make vids of who can cause the most damage with their blower lol. I'm tempted to try it out on my whole road when we get the snow lol. I love using a new tool :thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

flashheatingand said:


> On the subject of tools that can make a person money, I have thought about a limb shredder, not the rinky dink ones you see at the local garden store, but the ones the tree guys use.
> 
> No matter what direction this economy goes, there will always be bad weather, and a fella could make decent money clearing out limbs and such.


Around here there's not that big a demand for them as you can just leave the limbs or whole trees in your front yard and they will pick them up and dump them. I'm amazed at some of the stuff people leave outside there houses and the county dumpster turns up and takes it away.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Also what's the best way to load these into the back of my truck. I see the ramps things you can get but I'm unsure if there's a certain type to use. I don't even know if the blower can make it's way up the ramps?


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I got 2 new tools today, I can't divulge though.


Wife lurking on here? Christmas present for her?


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Birthday present to myself.... Im soo happy


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Also what's the best way to load these into the back of my truck. I see the ramps things you can get but I'm unsure if there's a certain type to use. I don't even know if the blower can make it's way up the ramps?


I just use the same metal ramps for loading everything else. If it's a good snow, I'm able to make a snow bank to back up to...


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

loneframer said:


> Mine came with 2 spares, but I'm gonna pick up a dozen or so more.:thumbsup: If we get hit like last year, I'm taking off work, so I can make some money.:laughing:


You got the bead too, eh?


----------

